# Holy sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

I mean, she was always a big girl (in a good way), but... what's up with the beer belly?! 
I guess that's what happens when the company keeps you away from the main action for too long. :$


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

i wanna fuck her


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*



Old_John said:


> I mean, she was always a big girl (in a good way), but... what's up with the beer belly?!
> I guess that's what happens when the company keeps you away from the main action for too long. :$


I'd still hit it, i love thick women.


----------



## bcbud3 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Holly sh*t Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

i just saw that too...what the hell? Now she looks fat...


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

I gotta agree, she was looking pretty hefty tonight.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

It's probably just her attire that makes her belly look like that.

I think sometimes when you wear certain attires, it makes your body (or body parts) look weird.


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

She's thick n still good looking but it did look like she was a few lbs heavier 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

I'd still pound that ass into the mattress if given the chance :kobe4


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

With her passion for working out, she'll probably fix it right quick. I can't imagine it being as bad as OP is making it out to be.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

well look at Heath Slater and Zack Ryder, when you're not on TV, you let yourself go! those two guys are super fat now.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*



markedfordeath said:


> well look at Heath Slater and Zack Ryder, when you're not on TV, you let yourself go! those two guys are super fat now.


:lol

As if Heath wasn't ugly and awkward looking enough.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> With her passion for working out, she'll probably fix it right quick.


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

at least the divas match proved that Kaitlyn, Brie Bella and AJ are much appreciated in that division now. compared to Cameron, Eva Marie and others that miss roll ups.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

Never really was a huge fan of her but she did look worse than usual.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

She looks even better now.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

The feud with AJ over the summer must've drove her into depression and she's eating more to cope with that.,lol I dunno being called fat on tv every week probably didn't do much for her self-esteem.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

I did think she looked a bit different but couldn't put my finger on why. Don't think she's gotten worse looking though.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

I wore Kate out. Sorry.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

Pics or vid for proof?

Tbh if it's anything like past months its her attire. That attire she started using a bit before her title reign is nothing compared to her GOAT spandex attire..


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

OP is probably 300+ pounds.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*



Young Constanza said:


> The feud with AJ over the summer must've drove her into depression and she's eating more to cope with that.,lol I dunno being called fat on tv every week probably didn't do much for her self-esteem.


:lmao:lmao:lmao 

AJ the GOAT needs to stop being a bully.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

Young Costanza = goat username


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

I'd seriously go down on her for an hour.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

If you look at her on Superstars on October 11, she is not looking overweight, it's those shorts she was wearing on Smackdown that made her look fat:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*



Necramonium said:


>


WOW that was actually watchable. If Eva's heart is really in it, she can get better for sure. Brie wasn't all that bad either. 

And LOL Kate didn't look bad at all, she's not my cup of tea of course, but still, come on. God forbid she gets a slight bit more meat on her. We don't all look insanely perfect at all times.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

_I couldn't care less, she still looks good to me I did however notice Damien Sandow has got a belly going on_


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

Yea watching that video, she's not put on any weight and she doesn't look fat :lol.


Brie could be so much better if she used different submissions.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

Yeah she looks a little heavier. Is she known to party or something? Because honestly, it looks a lot like liquor weight to me.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

Dat thickness. Oh mama. Thicker than a McDonald's milkshake.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

I didn't notice.


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

I love Kaitlyn I don't care if she gains 30lbs she would be my crush because she has a gorgeous face and her smile is just so cute. I have not had this big of a crush on a girl in a long time. Kaitlyn seems like she would be the perfect girl for me. I see her for more than just her body although that part of her is banging, but I like her personality and how relate able she is where she don't seem like the girl you would never have a chance with like The Bellas and some of the others act. Her and JoJo are my two favorite, but Kaitlyn is way ahead of JoJo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

Still NO pics in this thread


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*



A$AP said:


> OP is probably 300+ pounds.


Well, hello!  I happen to be the OP, and I'm sorry to disappoint you, but I'm only around 190lb.! That being said, I admit I COULD lose a few pounds due to the party lifestyle... After all, I weighted in at 170 before this whole college thing started.


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

Shes been out of shape for months now. I was shocked when I saw her on her last PPV appearance against AJ Lee.. and that was 2-3 months already way before she was benched.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

:kobe4 Dat Kaitlyn spear..

Gimme 10 mins...all I need...maybe even 5. :curry2:


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*



markedfordeath said:


> well look at Heath Slater and Zack Ryder, when you're not on TV, you let yourself go! those two guys are super fat now.


Sadly 3MB is on all the time and Slater has always had moobs. Where is Ryder fat? He looks like a stick figure compared to many he wrestles against.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

muffin top'd

she looking faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I still wouldn't kick her out of bed


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

She isn't fat. It's that the shirt that she wore on Smackdown stops at the most unfortunate place where she is the thickest on her body. I guarantee if the shirt was a bit longer and stopped right above the pants this wouldn't even be a conversation.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

would still bang.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

I just can't help but think of the song "I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay" when I look at those photos and I don't know why.


----------



## IWCMember (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

she's always been out of shape dude.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

Kaitlyn tried to grab her opponents tights for a pin attempt last night, which is usually a heel move, I wonder if shes fixing to turn?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

randyorko said:


> I love Kaitlyn I don't care if she gains 30lbs she would be my crush because she has a gorgeous face and her smile is just so cute. I have not had this big of a crush on a girl in a long time. Kaitlyn seems like she would be the perfect girl for me. I see her for more than just her body although that part of her is banging, but I like her personality and how relate able she is where she don't seem like the girl you would never have a chance with like The Bellas and some of the others act. Her and JoJo are my two favorite, but Kaitlyn is way ahead of JoJo.


If I could send this to Kaitlyn I would. So beautiful :tear

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

Out of shape,well..


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

^She is not out of shape in that professional photoshoot, dummie! We are talking about last Smackdown!


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

No wonder women are anorexic with people like op calling Kaitlyn fat which is complete laughable 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

I Would :cena5


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*



AyrshireBlue said:


> I still wouldn't kick her out of bed
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because you'd break your foot trying.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*



Old_John said:


> ^She is not out of shape in that professional photoshoot, dummie! We are talking about last Smackdown!


So ? this photoshoot is new "dummie".


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

CripplerXFace said:


> Because you'd break your foot trying.


What a pathetic thing to say Kaitlyn ain't fat all this talk in this thread about her being overweight is dumb as shit, I swear most of you don't know what fat is.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

I'm happy that I'm not the only one who noticed the weight change. But she still looks good though, calling her fat while we have women like ODB around is really over reacting.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

Just give me 5 minutes...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

She looks the same size to me. I think it's her current attire that make it seems like she's put on more weight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

She looks fine. She is nowhere near FAT as you people may think.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

Meh, i'd still smash her repeatedly


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*



s i Ç said:


> _I couldn't care less, she still looks good to me I did however notice Damien Sandow has got a belly going on_


Yeah, he's had a bit of gut for awhile now (particularly the hips), he just arranges his trunks to try and hide it. It's not like it impacts his performance though.


----------



## TheViperX9 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

I get a boner when I see her


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

It's just the attire guys, come on now. 

They ALWAYS give her unflattering attire.
As long as I watch I think only one time they gave her pants and a top which looked good on her trained body.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*

Yeah, she's put on a good bit of fat. Such is life.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

she does look a bit thicker but id still hit that any day of the weak if anything i kinda rather it so... thick girls>skinny girls


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I swear I am convinced that the WWE machine brainwashed most of you thinking if you don’t have a toothpick body you are automatically fat or out of shape. 



SAMCRO said:


> I'd still hit it, i love thick women.


Amen to that.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> I swear I am convinced that the WWE machine brainwashed most of you thinking if you don’t have a toothpick body you are automatically fat or out of shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that.


agree!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

CripplerXFace said:


> Because you'd break your foot trying.





Raw2003 said:


> What a pathetic thing to say Kaitlyn ain't fat all this talk in this thread about her being overweight is dumb as shit, I swear most of you don't know what fat is.


You got it all wrong, if she were fat, nobody'd break a foot, fat dampens the kick. The foot'd be broken because of her rockhard muscles


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd rather her go back to her bodybuilder physique, but that makes some grown men feel inadequate and call her a man. So, she evens stuff out, still looks good, and gets called out of shape and ridiculed for a "beer belly"? C'mon now. 

I haven't even seen this week's SD but I'm sure this is blown completely out of fucking proportion. This is why we can't have individual divas and why WWE still employs the same swimsuit model template.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Some shallow fucks in this thread. Didn't look any different to me.

I'm sure you'd all like the same criticism if you put on a couple pounds though. And I'm SURE you're all in better shape.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

She is still beautiful...


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> Some shallow fucks in this thread. Didn't look any different to me.
> 
> I'm sure you'd all like the same criticism if you put on a couple pounds though. And I'm SURE you're all in better shape.


You're just wrong.
She's added a good bit of weight.
That's an objective fact.


----------



## Alsou (Jul 10, 2013)

Fat?!

What world do some of you live in?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Total chunker. Wouldnt trust leaving my sandwich unattended with her around.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nothing wrong with big girls. 

That's just more to love.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't think OP is THAT far off. I mean, Kaitlyn once looked like this...










Now she's looking like this...










It's not SHOCKINGLY evident, but it's a little noticeable. I mean, I'm not trying to hate on Kaitlyn, call her a fat slob or whatever, cause I like her and no way do I consider her to be "out of shape" or "ridiculously overweight", or a "fatty fat fat fat"... but she has gotten a little soft in the stomach and face area lately.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

She looks better fat than all muscled up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*WAIT............WHAT IF....

SHE'S PREGNANT?!?!?* :vince5


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Not everyone has the same body type. Kaitlyn at 1% body fat is still going to look bigger than AJ at 10-15% body fat because she's a bigger person. Larger bone structure, larger natural muscle, larger minimum waist, etc.

Kaitlyn could be skinnier, sure, but she isn't fat. Haven't you ever seen her swimsuit pics? Natalya isn't fat either, yet I see people calling her fat all the time. You guys calling them fat have like zero knowledge of the human body and body types or something.


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

Coyotex said:


> she does look a bit thicker but id still hit that any day of the weak if anything i kinda rather it so... thick girls>skinny girls


Woooord!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

She put a little bit of weight on, but she's by no means fat. You want to see fat? Go to Walmart and people watch for a couple of hours, I guarantee you'll change your mind about the way Kaitlyn looks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death132 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey a loser who has nothing better to do in life but try to point out flaws in attractive women...

How is this even fucking thread worthy?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Death132 said:


> Hey a loser who has nothing better to do in life but try to point out flaws in attractive women...
> 
> How is this even fucking thread worthy?


How is this thread this fucking popular?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

No Kaitlyn is not out of shape. And it really annoys me when people start threads like this. Who the hell are you to be so judgemental of how people look. If she has put on weight who cares she's a human being like evyone else.


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

Raw2003 said:


> No wonder women are anorexic with people like op calling Kaitlyn fat which is complete laughable
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I could not agree more. There is difference between being thick/curvy and being fat. People get the two confused oh so often.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

:no: Kaitlyn is not out of shape.


Braden Walker was out of shape. 
Matt Hardy was REALLY out of shape.
And as much as I love him, c'mon man...Dusty Rhodes.

Kaitlyn has a fitness/bodybuilding background. That means she has more muscle mass in her legs and arms than most of the other divas. Even a very slight increase in body fat (say 1%) could make it look like the entire leg is fat. It is not. There's still solid muscle underneath. If she loses more than a few percentage points of fat then she could start looking too ripped. It's a delicate balance.

The Bellas and the like are all your average 'fit' chicks with very little muscle mass. They have pipe cleaner arms and legs. More a model body than athlete's for some of them. Kaitlyn could break them all in half.

Naomi is in the middle ground here and has more of the athlete body type and in the video they even praise her athletic abilities. She's doing good!

Post a pic of your pefect body OP. You got that Randy Orton washboard goin' right? :lmao


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

female wrestler eats sandwich 

IWC panics


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

lol if kaitlyn wanted to get in shape she would shit over all over the divas pbysique wise. lets not forget how she competed in bodybuilding and actually knows how to train/diet properly unlike half the divas


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Just went back and read the last few pages of this thread.
Those pics. :no: Tabloid style image smearing.
1. Low rez/blurry. 
2. Stretched in aspect to some degree
3. = OMGZ THEY RITE! 

Is it true she's not as lean as she was in one of those earlier professional pics? Yes it is.
Is she fat because of it. Hell no. Beer belly? GTFOH.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

She was hot, but now she looks terrible, fat and ugly, botox is oout of control.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat :whiteknight

To answer the OP, yes. She did in fact, look out of her usual shape. How anyone can deny that is ridiculous. To the "her gear made it look like she was out of shape so she isn't" argument...









Now. She's not FAT. She did not look like Candice Michelle's weight gain, but she did gain weight and that is highly visible. In her arms, thighs, and gut. Sure, the top excuse could be used, but she's worn that for months. And any sort of fat then was never visible with that on. The shorts? She's worn shorts/pants/whateverthefuck just as tight(if not, tighter) than those horrible shorts she had on. And speaking of things happening for months, she was gone for 2 months. Not called for house shows, no tapings for anything from RAW to NXT, nothing. This is a fitness model, a female bobybuilder. How she ended up in that shape is beyond me. The advantage of having a significant amount of time off, is using that time to get in better shape if there's a gain in body fat or you just don't have the same amount of time to work out anymore because you're wrestling on the road 300 days a year. So when they call you for a show, you still look good, your body is in good shape, and you're ready for TV again. Look what Brooke Tessmacher did on Impact. She was gone for 4 months before returning to TV in August. And guess what she was doing? Still working on keeping herself looking lean and in shape. Sure she may have some other thing going, but still. She looked better than ever. Because that's what happens in the advantage having time off, and you're still young enough to stay in great shape, and especially if you weren't satisfied with how you looked and you want to look better. Kaitlyn definitely was not doing a lot of squats, lifting a lot of weights, or working that much on her core.


And I can confirm, Kaitlyn still has no ass


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Look she looks ok im sure she will get smaller soon. Not everyone blows up most are self concious thanks to u pricks. Id fuck the weight off her and then post a video for u sick fucks to watch


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

everyone always gave her a pass for being too big cuz she was feuding with aj and used aj's petite size as an excuse. the fact of the matter is she's big and manly and now has a beer belly to go with it.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

She isn't fat but I'd take "fat" Kaitlyn over someone like Anorexic Love any day.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Less fat than JBL when he was the goddamn WWE champion.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah well that belly is gonna get bigger after I forget to use a condominum and she gets all pregnant and then i have to sue her for wrestling while carrying my child


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

She's still a better wrestler than most Divas on the roster. We need more of her, AJ, Paige, Tamina, Summer Rae and Natalya in the Diva's title picture and get rid of crap like Eva Marie, Brie Bella and many, many others.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Shes not fat. She works out more than you OP. The attire made her look a little bigger but thats it. 

Still a 9/10 for me.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

King Bebe said:


> Shes not fat. She works out more than you OP. The attire made her look a little bigger but thats it.
> 
> Still a 9/10 for me.


:StephenA

She wasn't wearing any new attire, so it's obviously wasn't JUST the clothes


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

King Bebe said:


> She works out more than you OP.


The logic. It's missing.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

I don't think she looks bad at all, and she didn't seem to be getting blown up or anything during the match so I don't see the problem.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*



randyorko said:


> I love Kaitlyn I don't care if she gains 30lbs she would be my crush because she has a gorgeous face and her smile is just so cute. I have not had this big of a crush on a girl in a long time. Kaitlyn seems like she would be the perfect girl for me. I see her for more than just her body although that part of her is banging, but I like her personality and how relate able she is where she don't seem like the girl you would never have a chance with like The Bellas and some of the others act. Her and JoJo are my two favorite, but Kaitlyn is way ahead of JoJo.


Randyorko reminding me why I still browse this forum


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd still put my face in it.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

The hell are you talking about? She looked great.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Good lord the things I would do to her :yum:


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

put a actual pic of her please.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I love Kaitlyn.


----------



## heelorton (Oct 2, 2013)

I agree with the original post.I saw her in person at the S-Down taping Tuesday and she looked awful. Pretty soon she'll become the next Piggie James storyline.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Show me pictures, or it isn't true. :durant3


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Kaitlyn is very attractive for a chunky girl.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

She can rub her sweaty belly in my face.


----------



## Card Game Fun (Jul 18, 2013)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> She can rub her sweaty belly in my face.


I love posts like this about divas on here :lmao
I think she's very attractive still.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

This whole thread is people saying how they want to fuck her, am I the only one that doesn't think she is attractive? Either way she has always had massive thighs


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Is this TMZ ? Who the fuck cares.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> This whole thread is people saying how they want to fuck her, am I the only one that doesn't think she is attractive? Either way she has always had massive thighs


No, you're not.



rabidwolverine27 said:


> Is this TMZ ? Who the fuck cares.


It's a wrestling forum. Someone noticed a female fitness model/bodybuilder suddenly looking a bit out of shape after missing 2 months of action while this was shown on (inter)national TV. They find it worthy of discussion. And it is


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> The logic. It's missing.


How so? Kaitlyn is built like a brick house. Who's the OP to talk about her weight? She does this for a living. She's a former fitness model aswell.



straightedge891 said:


> :StephenA
> 
> She wasn't wearing any new attire, so it's obviously wasn't JUST the clothes


She was wearing shorts... she usually wears pants.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

She's not fat.

Would like to see pics of OP since only someone in perfect shape would put down someones physique.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Y'all forreal? Kaitlyn still bad as fuck. I'd let her wrap her thighs around me and suffocate me like Xenia Onatopp used to in Goldeneye.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Well im ok with her Big thighs she can wrap them around me all she wants she looks Fine and them pics look tampered with.

Kaitlyn has the kinda body I like on a girl. Id smash


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

I just watched Smackdown, she doesn't look fat at all, some people here lol...
She was off TV for some time, so she probably didn't workout much, she will start more now obv.

IMO Natalya, Kaitlyn, Beth Phoenix are more attractive than skinny girls like AJ, Bellas, JoJo...


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Exactly thin isnt cool and most dudes and girls dont get It. Curves is where It at


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

King Bebe said:


> How so? Kaitlyn is built like a brick house. Who's the OP to talk about her weight? She does this for a living. She's a former fitness model aswell.


Making a point of Kaitlyn working out more than the OP. It has absolutely no relevancy to the subject, nor does it mean anything. It actually seems like something just said for the sake of attacking the OP.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

you think thats bad? have you seen gail kim lately?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

omg since when did the Wrestling forums turn into the TMZ forums ? :S

she looks absolute lovely. As always. :yum:


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

*Cue Michelle McCool return and LayCool reformation, to start calling her "Weightlyn" or "Overweight Kate" or something, in order to "send a message" from the WWE front office.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Just because Kaitlyn isn't anorexic doesn't mean she is fat. And as long as she can compete I'm fine.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Did not look to bad to me, IMO still the best looking diva there.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Show me pictures, or it isn't true. :durant3













She has let herself go, but it isn't that noticeable.:HHH2



bodog19 said:


> you think thats bad? have you seen gail kim lately?


Thats nothing, have you seen Maryse and Kelly Kelly lately??:hbk3


----------



## bcbud3 (Aug 17, 2010)

ok, ok, she's not fat, she's just not buff right now.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll chomp on her thigh meat all night.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Fat seriously? Kaityln is fine she has a cracking body nothing wrong with her


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Spanish Lariato said:


> *Just because Kaitlyn isn't anorexic doesn't mean she is fat*. And as long as she can compete I'm fine.


:StephenA

:whiteknight


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kaitlyn is a fat fart.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't think she's fat, is her attire. But if she gain some weight i'd still don't care she's a good looking girl, and like much of the people here, i'd would bang her.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> She has let herself go, but it isn't that noticeable.:HHH2
> 
> 
> 
> Thats nothing, have you seen Maryse and Kelly Kelly lately??:hbk3


:lmao















































:tywin


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Slider575 said:


> This whole thread is people saying how they want to fuck her, am I the only one that doesn't think she is attractive? Either way she has always had massive thighs


She does, because she's a muscular woman who is curvy in the right way. I'd rather feel powerful thighs than some boney chicken legs wrapped around me.


----------



## Booker T Sucka (Oct 15, 2013)

She was a little fatty.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why is this thread still open?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> Why is this thread still open?


I've been wondering the same thing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fat? Fuck sake :lol:.


----------



## Booker T Sucka (Oct 15, 2013)

I guess it's still open cause people are shocked by how cuddly she has gotten during her time off. It was actually what brought me to this forum.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Still waiting on those non-terrible quality pictures from SD that show this supposed "fatness".


----------



## TheViperX9 (Jul 11, 2013)

I wanna bang her.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

She's not "out of shape" as that phrase refers to cardio conditioning, shes just gained some weight which does not effect someone's athletic performance if they still train. She's been a competitive female bodybuilder in the past so i'm pretty sure she knows how to eat right, most likely she's bulking up while shes off of the main TV to gain some muscle mass, and will be leaner when she returns.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Let's be honest, Kaitlyn wouldn't fuck any of these dudes who are naysaying her image because their bodies probably look like the Michellin Man's.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

She's a better wrestler than almost every Diva on the main roster save for maybe Natalya, so I give no fucks about her weight. Besides, she was a fitness model & bodybuilder, I'm sure it's not gonna take her more than a month to get back to the shape she was in last year.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*



randyorko said:


> I love Kaitlyn I don't care if she gains 30lbs she would be my crush because she has a gorgeous face and her smile is just so cute. I have not had this big of a crush on a girl in a long time. Kaitlyn seems like she would be the perfect girl for me. I see her for more than just her body although that part of her is banging, but I like her personality and how relate able she is where she don't seem like the girl you would never have a chance with like The Bellas and some of the others act. Her and JoJo are my two favorite, but Kaitlyn is way ahead of JoJo.


Dude you need to get out more, please.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

Alo0oy said:


> She's a better wrestler than almost every Diva on the main roster save for maybe Natalya, so I give no fucks about her weight. Besides, she was a fitness model & bodybuilder, I'm sure it's not gonna take her more than a month to get back to the shape she was in last year.


She's not in AJ's league. But I think Kaitlyn's either just as good or maybe a bit better than the extremely over-rated Natalya (who has atleast one terrible botch in every match) and she's probably the second-best Diva on the main roster.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

celticjobber said:


> She's not in AJ's league. But I think Kaitlyn's either just as good or maybe a bit better than the extremely over-rated Natalya (who has atleast one terrible botch in every match) and she's probably the second-best Diva on the main roster.


You're talking in-ring wise or overall? cause in the ring Kaitlyn is better than AJ, she has a big moveset for a Diva: Backbreaker, Powerbomb, Flapjack, Sidewalk slam, Suplex, the Spear, & a few submission moves. That's a moveset you typically find with male wrestlers, now AJ is better at psychology, but she really needs an actual moveset to be considered better than Kaitlyn & Natalya in the ring.

Now if you're talking overall, then absolutely, Kaitlyn is not in AJ's league, whether it's the mic or acting skills, AJ is on another level. But she needs more than slaps, head smashes, rest holds, & good ring psychology to be considered a total package performer like the ones in NXT. She's still my favorite Diva, but calling her a better wrestler than Kaitlyn & Natalya is reaching, despite their sloppy in-ring work.


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

Op would sell his soul if his gf looked like Kait.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Alo0oy said:


> You're talking in-ring wise or overall? cause in the ring Kaitlyn is better than AJ, she has a big moveset for a Diva: Backbreaker, Powerbomb, Flapjack, Sidewalk slam, Suplex, the Spear, & a few submission moves. That's a moveset you typically find with male wrestlers, now AJ is better at psychology, but she really needs an actual moveset to be considered better than Kaitlyn & Natalya in the ring.
> 
> Now if you're talking overall, then absolutely, Kaitlyn is not in AJ's league, whether it's the mic or acting skills, AJ is on another level. But she needs more than slaps, head smashes, rest holds, & good ring psychology to be considered a total package performer like the ones in NXT. She's still my favorite Diva, but calling her a better wrestler than Kaitlyn & Natalya is reaching, despite their sloppy in-ring work.


AJ's moveset is more of a luchador style, so Kate and AJ are nice in their own right when it comes to moves.


----------



## witcher (Aug 20, 2013)

Kaitlyn is miles better than AJ in the ring. AJ has very few movesets and isnt even that fast for her size. AJ is just good on mike everything else about her is just average


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ's moveset is more of a luchador style, so Kate and AJ are nice in their own right when it comes to moves.


so many terribly executed moves in that video man, speaks for itself


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I think the only move poorly executed in that vid, was the monkey flip.


----------



## FBrizzle (Sep 19, 2013)

........


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

witcher said:


> Kaitlyn is miles better than AJ in the ring. AJ has very few movesets and isnt even that fast for her size. AJ is just good on mike everything else about her is just average


She really isn't, at all. I think you don't know a lot about wrestling if you think "more moves" equals "better in the ring". This isn't a video game.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

witcher said:


> Kaitlyn is miles better than AJ in the ring. AJ has very few movesets and isnt even that fast for her size. AJ is just good on mike everything else about her is just average


Kaitlyn, despite being underrated, is not better than Aj in the ring. Kaitlyn tends to be very sloppy at times and her timing is also horrid. Aj isn't overrated or underrated. She gets the amount of credit she deserves.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> You're talking in-ring wise or overall? cause in the ring Kaitlyn is better than AJ, she has a big moveset for a Diva: Backbreaker, Powerbomb, Flapjack, Sidewalk slam, Suplex, the Spear, & a few submission moves. That's a moveset you typically find with male wrestlers, now AJ is better at psychology, but she really needs an actual moveset to be considered better than Kaitlyn & Natalya in the ring.


A person's moveset doesn't determine how good they are in the ring. For the most part the WWE decides how much moves a wrestler has in their moveset and not to mention Aj is a heel diva, so that severely limits her moveset, which was already limited to begin with.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> A person's moveset doesn't determine how good they are in the ring. For the most part the WWE decides how much moves a wrestler has in their moveset and not to mention Aj is a heel diva, so that severely limits her moveset, which was already limited to begin with.


But the difference is massive, AJ has like no moveset at all, that's why her matches after the feud with Kaitlyn absolutely sucked, I wanted her to feud with Natalya but they gave her Brie instead, AJ needs an opponent that has a moveset or else you end up with a match filled with rolling head smashes.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm like the last person to call someone out on their weight, but she does have a bit of a belly going on. I personally don't mind, as a female, I like seeing women on TV of a variety of sizes.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

She clearly gonna get in shape and It wont be hard for her. And Yea for a diva she does have a nice kinda power bases moveset


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaitlyn isn't even better than Tamina.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Kaitlyn is not good at anything.
Not horrible, mind you. But even her look is slipping now.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Tamina is a monster ok. I wouldnt fuck her if the superfly paíded me


----------



## heelorton (Oct 2, 2013)

Kaitlyn is out of shape badly. She looks like someone dressed up a pear.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

So there's a RUMOUR (and take it as that) that she's coming off steroids and her change in physique is the result of her going off cycle. But only a rumour, no source, so do not take that as any kind of fact whatsoever.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Have any pictures even been posted in this thread by the OP? I know its the internet so if a Diva has any meat on her she's overweight.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Doubtful she on steroids nope has proved any actual proof


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Omg see has a tiny muffin top. OMG she looks Like a real woman in real life oh no we cant have this in the WWE a real looking woman among barbie doll bellas and monster tamina and ugly nerd ass aj


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

96powerstroker said:


> Omg see has a tiny muffin top. OMG she looks Like a real woman in real life oh no we cant have this in the WWE a real looking woman among barbie doll bellas and monster tamina and ugly nerd ass aj


I really don't think "real" woman is a good way to describe her
Then









Now


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

96powerstroker said:


> Omg see has a tiny muffin top. OMG she looks Like a real woman in real life oh no we cant have this in the WWE a real looking woman among barbie doll bellas and monster tamina and ugly nerd ass aj


She's a former BODYBUILDER and you try to call her "real woman in real life"? Then bust out this gem of "ugly nerd ass" for AJ, who DOES look like a normal woman? Fuck off, you're like a butthurt tumblr teenager.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Can this fuckin thread die already? Jebus...


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

AJ is better in the ring than Kaitlyn but AJ doesn't have a proper move set anymore because she is basically the female Ziggler - sell, sell, and surprising comeback win.

Kaitlyn does have a pretty big move set for a diva though that's for sure. 

Kaitlyn is still mega hot though guys


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

This boils down to some people think Kaitlyn is fat, some people don't. How is this thread this popular? You guys are all idiots.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> *WAIT............WHAT IF....
> 
> SHE'S PREGNANT?!?!?* :vince5


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

celticjobber said:


> She's not in AJ's league. But I think Kaitlyn's either just as good *or maybe a bit better than the extremely over-rated Natalya (who has atleast one terrible botch in every match)* and she's probably the second-best Diva on the main roster.


:kenny


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

She'll get back into shape as soon as she gets back into action...hopefully with me.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*



Monterossa said:


>


Not just the increased weight, but the muscle tone is down too. I remember her from her NXT days, and this is not the body of a woman who's working out as hard as she used to. 

Are we seeing the beginning of the end for Kaitlyn? Maybe lost interest after having to give up the title and promptly getting benched.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

She'll get it together... I hope.


----------



## crackers (Sep 5, 2013)

I think she looks ok. I'd love her to pin me down and have a nice hot session


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

You know Smackdown is dead when this is the most popular thread on page 1.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

she's the type that gets fat really quick. she's going to be a fat pig when her wrestling career is over.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I find her hotter when "fatter". Totally would.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Nah she will be Fine and id gladly go doggy style


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

You'd all fuck her regardless. :jay2


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Yep your Right I would But I dont think she looks bad she just looks Like a normal person.


----------



## SpocksEvilClone (Feb 13, 2013)

I would jeapordize my marriage over Kaitlyn. She's gorgeous & looks just fine.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> You'd all fuck her regardless. :jay2


She isn't that pretty anyway, and muffin tops are a BIG non-no from me. She can't get it.


----------



## Scotland = Rated R (Oct 11, 2007)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> She isn't that pretty anyway, and muffin tops are a BIG non-no from me. She can't get it.


she just read your post 









shes devastated


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

This is fat


----------



## IWCMember (Sep 23, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> You'd all fuck her regardless. :jay2


hahahaha no.


----------



## NexSES (Jan 23, 2011)

IWCMember said:


> hahahaha no.


You must not like females then.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> She isn't that pretty anyway, and muffin tops are a BIG non-no from me. She can't get it.


We've all seen worse than the screenshots from SmackDown.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> You'd all fuck her regardless. :jay2


Until I died of dehydration.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

looks fine to me


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

She could gain 500 pounds and I'd still eat her butt.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

I think she's just not working out as much and hasn't adjusted her diet so what would have been muscle mass ends up being body fat. Nothing wrong with it, i'm sure more than half the people complaining aren't in the shape she's in. More cushion for the pushin'


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

well, if that's what you young bucks call fat(some of you anyway) then i'd LOVE to see her morbidly obese....


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow that girl has gotten big. It's not a matter if she's attractive or not, this maybe affecting her performance, and she might even have personal problems. Or she just likes to eat and she's quite happy, the fuck do I know.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

A slight muffin top isnt even that bad. I mean is she as small as she was no But im sure she young and It comes Right off when u Like that


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Typical pencil necked geek responses who hold this false high standard. Those of you stating that Kaitlyn is ugly and how you wouldn't touch her, what would you think she'd say once she saw your greasy pizza faces and spindly little arms?

GTFOH.


----------



## swagger RULES (Oct 22, 2013)

Ewwwww FAT!


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

But can she wrestle?


----------



## Alsou (Jul 10, 2013)

96powerstroker said:


> Omg see has a tiny muffin top. OMG she looks Like a real woman in real life oh no we cant have this in the WWE a real looking woman among barbie doll bellas and monster tamina and ugly nerd ass aj


What exactly is a real woman?

The women you're insulting are still real women. 

Fuck outta here. 

And I think Tamina is beautiful as is AJ.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

HouseofPunk said:


> I think she's just not working out as much and hasn't adjusted her diet so what would have been muscle mass ends up being body fat. Nothing wrong with it, i'm sure more than half the people complaining aren't in the shape she's in. More cushion for the pushin'


it's not our job to be in shape. hers is. mickie james put on weight and the wwe dumped her ass.


----------



## shadow455 (Dec 7, 2011)

Fat or not she could probably still kick the shit out of most of the guys on this forum myself included but hey she's just acquiring mass.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Holly sh*t, Kaitlyn is out of shape!*



randyorko said:


> I love Kaitlyn I don't care if she gains 30lbs she would be my crush because she has a gorgeous face and her smile is just so cute. I have not had this big of a crush on a girl in a long time. Kaitlyn seems like she would be the perfect girl for me. I see her for more than just her body although that part of her is banging, but I like her personality and how relate able she is where she don't seem like the girl you would never have a chance with like The Bellas and some of the others act. Her and JoJo are my two favorite, but Kaitlyn is way ahead of JoJo.


This is a whole lotta fixation


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Yea and look at their diva division its shit. Mickie has that ass that everyone wants too see and kaitlyn is damn sexy so fuck outta here Dick


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Nothing wrong with some thickness. She still looks hot to me.


----------



## Vital Witness (Oct 22, 2013)

She definitely needs to hit the treadmill


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

So WWE keeps Kaitlyn off screen now?

I think Vince noticed her fatness and isn't impressed.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Science.Violence said:


> Typical pencil necked geek responses who hold this false high standard. Those of you stating that Kaitlyn is ugly and how you wouldn't touch her, what would you think she'd say once she saw your greasy pizza faces and spindly little arms?
> 
> GTFOH.


I hate when people post pictures of themselves outside of the 'post your picture' thread.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

How the hell is this thread still going? Anyway, I haven't seen her recently but I severely doubt she's 'out of shape'.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Based on the SD pics compared to what you see in photo shoots, she does seem to have let herself go a bit, but considering she hasnt been a main focal point on tv in the divas division the past few months, I dont blame her if she didnt stick to her normal strict diet/workout routine for a bit. She can easily get it back if required though so its probably no big deal


----------



## ryu (Apr 15, 2004)

i love her she is the hottest diva around now days along with brie n niki bella. love her. i wish she would become mine


----------



## ESTMarkus (Aug 7, 2013)

This thread is still alive? fpalm


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> I don't think OP is THAT far off. I mean, Kaitlyn once looked like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*It looks like she's bulking to me.*


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *It looks like she's bulking to me.*


That first pic's from a WWE shoot. So, airbrushing is definitely a factor.

But, still. There's an obvious difference. She still looks great, IMO.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Maybe she got alittle weight gain But if u havent been on tv in 2 months why not? Regardless I wanna see pics of the ass you knocking down if u can kick her out of your bed


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

-SAW- said:


> That first pic's from a WWE shoot. So, airbrushing is definitely a factor.
> 
> But, still. There's an obvious difference. She still looks great, IMO.


*True, but at the same time...the obvious gain of bodyfat may be an indication of her going on a bulking phase for a couple of months. She'll probably start cutting some of the bodyfat off in a couple of months. Remember, she is a bodybuilder.*


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Someone close this thread already.... Jesus Christ fpalm


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

If I could I would. I mean It is pointless now


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd hit it


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

Fat Kaitlyn > Chyna


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

She looks great now and even if she put on another 20-30 pounds I would still hit it .


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *True, but at the same time...the obvious gain of bodyfat may be an indication of her going on a bulking phase for a couple of months. She'll probably start cutting some of the bodyfat off in a couple of months. Remember, she is a bodybuilder.*


True but just because you are bulking up doesn't mean she is out of shape like the OP was implying.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There's much worse...Kharma aka Awesome Kong and ODB :HHH2


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

she could gain another 10 pounds I would hit that so hard my dick would melt


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Just watched the ppv, she looked damn hot, dunno if you people got the Vince McMahon standards of a diva or what, but I would be more than okay having her has a my woman.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> There's much worse...Kharma aka Awesome Kong and ODB :HHH2


ark2


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

"out of shape".. LOL, she's sexy as fuck, she could sit on my face any time. i'd love to see what kind of hambeasts OP is pulling.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

this thread is still open ?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Must be the Matt Hardy "Please Fire Me" Diet.


----------

